# Indian Lake - Lakeside Pro Bass Shop reports



## RF18 (Jan 14, 2017)

How about some fishing reports !

Called they are "OPEN" , 937-843-2488 Give them a call . not much to report, 
Ice / no ice. Hot coffee! Stop In.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

is the lake open yet, I'm thinkin about getting the boat out.


----------



## RF18 (Jan 14, 2017)

odell daniel said:


> is the lake open yet, I'm thinkin about getting the boat out.


937-843-2488 Give them a call


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lake had ice on most of it today but later in day seemed to be losing the ice. Lake has debris all over the ice so if you do go out in a boat in near future pay attention.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I decided to check out moundwood yesterday, the mouth is open and the boat ramps are open. tons of debree in the water and on the ramps. I believe their are alot of saugeye holding in the long Island, oconners area, fishslim... when the lake does open up do you think these fish will go after joshies and twisters in that area? we got into them pretty good ice fishing there last weekend.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

If you find them yes I hit eyes on Solar flare 2.75 and Slimsbait 3.25 open water yesterday before dark and kept hitting them after dark. Key is finding them at feed time and even then be prepared to work the swim so slow it hurts.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lake is open in most areas as of 1/2 hour ago!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

And mound wood is blown out just a mess and still rising so don't think you should go there unless you wants some good cats I would bet..


----------

